# Wasabi LP-E6 batteries and 5D3 with latest firmware...



## Richard8971 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have read a few places that the newest firmware (that allows the 5D3 to AF at f8) is also reporting some issues with registering AM batteries.

I have also read that some AM batteries work better than others. I have used the Wasabi LP-E6 batteries and have been really happy with them on my 7D BUT has anyone used them with the new firmware on the 5D3 and found any issues? Thanks for your replies.

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2014)

Canon is rumored to be upgrading to the LP-E6N starting with the 7D MK II. You can bet that they are stepping up their anti-counterfeit campaign and making it tougher to counterfeit the Canon battery code. 

As I understand it, a message will appear asking you if the battery is labeled as a Genuine Canon battery. If you say yes, that means you have a counterfeit battery, and the camera will not start up. If you say no, which means its labeled as a third party battery (Wasabi, for example), then you will be asked if you take responsibility and want to use it.


----------

